# Memory Lane Summer Swap Meet



## crazyhawk (Jun 13, 2018)

I always loved attending all 3 of the yearly ML swaps, not just the spring swap.  The summer swap would only be a couple of months away.   Looks like it's going to disappear into nothingness just like a Schwinn Autocycle left unattended in a public bike rack.  When August comes, let's all take a moment to mourn.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 13, 2018)

Sad , but things change. Yesterday I had to go to the VA hospital for some tests, so I had to fast. Got out of there at 1 and was hungry and said to myself, "Tinker , what the heck, let's drive through the old neighborhood, stop get yourself something healthy to eat..... a Chicago style hot dog.
I sat outside on old Roosevelt road [ Before they put in the Eisenhower Expressway it came right into the downtown from the burbs.] and ate my hot dog & fries. Washed it down with a bottle of water...[.Doc says I gotta eat healthier.]....and thought about old times and I thought about all the classic bikes that used to be riding around in the neighborhood where I was sitting, wishing I had them.
Memory Lane is the same thing. We remember it with fondness because it was a happy time for all of us that attended it. At the last Memory Lane swap, my wife sat in our truck for two days, doing her knitting     She said as we were driving home." You know, I watched guys faces as they walked back to their cars with their treasures that they bought and everyone of them were smiling and happy..
You guys really have a good time here."  I guess Memory Lane will go down as "The good old day"s"


 

 
Catfish.....Mark......Larry......   Shawn... Paul....  The Fender Doctor himself......and  Darcie


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Sad , but things change. Yesterday I had to go to the VA hospital for some tests, so I had to fast. Got out of there at 1 and was hungry and said to myself, "Tinker , what the heck, let's drive through the old neighborhood, stop get yourself something healthy to eat..... a Chicago style hot dog.
> I sat outside on old Roosevelt road [ Before they put in the Eisenhower Expressway it came right into the downtown from the burbs.] and ate my hot dog & fries. Washed it down with a bottle of water...[.Doc says I gotta eat healthier.]....and thought about old times and I thought about all the classic bikes that used to be riding around in the neighborhood where I was sitting, wishing I had them.
> Memory Lane is the same thing. We remember it with fondness because it was a happy time for all of us that attended it. At the last Memory Lane swap, my wife sat in our truck for two days, doing her knitting     She said as we were driving home." You know, I watched guys faces as they walked back to their cars with their treasures that they bought and everyone of them were smiling and happy..
> You guys really have a good time here."  I guess Memory Lane will go down as "The good old day"s"
> ...





We said.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jun 14, 2018)

Well im having a swap 40 minutes north of Memory Lane August 11th in Metamora Ohio it is our small town festival a parade you can ride your bike in if you want too and some shaded areas to set up under so you don't have to sit in the sun plus food etc. Thanks


----------



## UncleRemus (Jun 14, 2018)

I'll be there !


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 14, 2018)

some more memory lane grils and guys , for some reson I can not find a picture of you ,tinker dave !!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> We said.




I meant to say - Well said. But could not edit this.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 15, 2018)

At the spring meet, Harv and Lisa told me they plan to continue having the swap meet there. Better check with them before writing it off.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 15, 2018)

JOEL said:


> At the spring meet, Harv and Lisa told me they plan to continue having the swap meet there. Better check with them before writing it off.



thanks Joel , Lisa said the same to me . LETS NOT RIGHT IT OFF YET !!!!! FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 16, 2018)

I just want to know how to buy one of those old railcars that sit there.


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 9, 2018)

What a cast of characters over the years!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 9, 2018)

I would suggest you all attend the upcoming Portland Indiana Cushman swap meet (official dates Jy 26-31 but do come early!). Many of the Memory Lane regulars come to this one.


----------

